# Conjunto tranmisor - receptor de RF a 27MHz



## juanma2468 (Dic 14, 2013)

Aqui les traigo un circuito muy sencillo y de gran utilidad, debo aclarar que no es un desarrollo mio, esta sacado de la fuente http://www.pyroelectro.com, espero les sirva saludos.


----------



## Dario (Dic 15, 2013)

exelente aporte, has hecho alguna prueba para ver si funciona? saludosss


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 22, 2014)

Se ve bastante bueno!

Se podrán transmitir datos con estos bichitos?

Pienso darles uso para un sistema de transmision de 16 bits, a ver si pueden transmitir a por lo menos unos 4kbps, solo en caso de que pueda transmitir datos.

Salu2!


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 22, 2014)

Si se puede transmitir datos con estos bichitos, lo unico que no se es si a 4 Kbps, va a ser una cuestion de que lo pruebes, saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 22, 2014)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Si se puede transmitir datos con estos bichitos, lo unico que no se es si a 4 Kbps, va a ser una cuestion de que lo pruebes, saludos.



me parece perfecto 

Si es así, supongo que servirá para poder usar por ejemplo los HT12E y HT12D para controlar dispositivos a distancia 

Salu2!


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 22, 2014)

Por supuesto que si, es la aplicacion mas habitual, en reemplazo de los HT, se pueden usar los MC145026 y MC145027 de motorola, el funcionamiento es similar a los HT, la verdad es que no se cual es mas caro, si los HT o los MC, pero con preguntar no se pierde nada.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 23, 2014)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Por supuesto que si, es la aplicacion mas habitual, en reemplazo de los HT, se pueden usar los MC145026 y MC145027 de motorola, el funcionamiento es similar a los HT, la verdad es que no se cual es mas caro, si los HT o los MC, pero con preguntar no se pierde nada.



No sabía que estos ICs tenían un reemplazo similar! 
Pero a lo que voy es que se pueden usar estos bichitos publicados para poder transmitir datos, por ejemplo de los HT12X o cualquier otro sistema que requiera comunicación inalámbrica.

Salu2!


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 23, 2014)

Si asi es, usalos tranquilo


----------



## walter leonardo (Feb 25, 2014)

Se puede transmitir audio con un radio control de 27Mhz? 
Donde se introduciria el audio?


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 28, 2014)

Podría ser que reemplaces el oscilador 555 y por ahí inyectas señal, aunque no se si sea apropiado para transmitir audio.


----------



## edu dj (May 31, 2014)

y alguien tiene algun plano de emisor y receptor para poder ajustar los 2 en una frecuencia fija??
y que en lo pisible sean lo mas compacto posible...


----------



## ea6rf (Jun 1, 2014)

Tiene que ser transmisor y receptor por separado ?


----------



## edu dj (Jun 5, 2014)

*Y*o lo necesito por separado ya q*ue* quiero conectar un smart tv a un amplificador sin la necesidad de cables...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ago 19, 2014)

Encontré este circuito entre mis imágenes, igual, es un transmisor + receptor de 400MHz. También se ve bueno, pero, esas bobinas que no dicen nada de que valor serán? 



Qué opinan?

Salu2!


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 19, 2014)

Hola...Con 1.5uHy te sobra...son choques de radiofrecuencia para que la misma no circule por donde no es deseada.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 19, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Con 1.5uHy te sobra...son choques de radiofrecuencia para que la misma no circule por donde no es deseada.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



1uHy ...  veo que le borraron el link de mi antigua pagina y el correo electronico 
Este circuito ya lo tocamos en otro topico con el Rey y JuanMa...si estas buscando trabajar en esas frecuencias (4XXMhz), te recomiendo emplear el circuito que compartio el ReyJulien


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2014)

Ver el archivo adjunto 116021
el receptor ese lo arme,funciona ,lo único que tiene en contra es que la salida no es digital y para algunas aplicaciones no sirve,como por ejemplo con el ht12d ,falla mucho o no se activa a pesar de tener buena señal,
el transmisor también funciona pero  cuesta un poco hacerlo oscilar a la frecuencia que uno quiere,
el problema es que ni bien lo ''pelliscas'' al trimer se te va la frecuencia a quien sabe donde,menos donde uno quiere que este


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ago 20, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> 1uHy ...  veo que le borraron el link de mi antigua pagina y el correo electronico
> Este circuito ya lo tocamos en otro topico con el Rey y JuanMa...si estas buscando trabajar en esas frecuencias (4XXMhz), te recomiendo emplear el circuito que compartio el ReyJulien



Ok, iré a visitar ese hilo 





el-rey-julien dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 116021
> el receptor ese lo arme,funciona ,lo único que tiene en contra es que la salida no es digital y para algunas aplicaciones no sirve,como por ejemplo con el ht12d ,falla mucho o no se activa a pesar de tener buena señal,
> el transmisor también funciona pero  cuesta un poco hacerlo oscilar a la frecuencia que uno quiere,
> el problema es que ni bien lo ''pelliscas'' al trimer se te va la frecuencia a quien sabe donde,menos donde uno quiere que este



Eso sospechaba desde que ví su PDF que encontré en una página de no se donde y no se en qué idioma hablaban.
En su PDF mostraban las formas de onda de varios puntos del transmisor y receptor y se nota una ligera modificación de la señal original. Se trataba de una señal con un duty cycle de unos 60% - 40% y la señal recibida era de un duty cycle del orden del 55% - 45% 

Sea como sea, afectaría la sincronización de los bits transmitidos, a menos que se use a una baja velocidad, pero no convendría...

Salu2!


----------

